# Autotrail drains blocked.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
We have ALL the drains blocked on our Autotrail 696 after freezing problems.
Any advice how to clear please. Is there only one main inlet to the waste tank? We are on our way to Spain.
Thanks,
sennen523.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

are they still frozen or blocked with crap


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi brillopad,
quite warm where we are now, so probably blocked with crap on the inlet to the tank.
sennen523.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Climb underneath and slide the fitting back and give it a furkle with something then! Don't wear your Sunday best though!


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

ahould be able to clear it with hot water and a sink plunger


----------



## Chetty (Mar 23, 2007)

*Blockage*

Hi Sennan 523
We've experienced this and always carry a sink plunger, the last problem we had was last summer when plunging the sink didn't work I went outside to the outlet and removed the end piece, then cut a cardboard template to fit on the pipe and to enable the plunger to seal. Worked a treat bought a strainer for the sink and never had the problem reoccur.

Before moving on I always empty the grey waste then put an egg cup full of Demestos followed by half a gallon of hot water and let that slosh around en route then empty at new destination. We find this keeps the waste outlets a lot fresher.

All the best in Spain 
Chetty


----------



## Chetty (Mar 23, 2007)

*Blockage*

Hi Sennan 523
We've experienced this and always carry a sink plunger, the last problem we had was last summer when plunging the sink didn't work I went outside to the outlet and removed the end piece, then cut a cardboard template to fit on the pipe and to enable the plunger to seal. Worked a treat bought a strainer for the sink and never had the problem reoccur.

Before moving on I always empty the grey waste then put an egg cup full of Demestos followed by half a gallon of hot water and let that slosh around en route then empty at new destination. We find this keeps the waste outlets a lot fresher.

All the best in Spain 
Chetty


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Blockage*

A wire coat hanger like the ones used to make the Blue Peter Christmas candle thing are useful.

Do you have inspection hatches in the pipes anywhere?

Russell


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Sennan

There are 2 inspection covers under the tank, if other things fail unscrew and get your arms in, there is good access to the internal tank, I have removed them and swilled out the tank, not a nice job.

Would not recommend the use of domestos but use sterilising fluid used for cleaning baby's bottles, after every trip put and egg cup full down each waste.

Hope you get sorted our fresh water from tank to pump froze over New Year.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sink plunger, boiling water, nylon chord as used on a strimmer, Mr Muscle drain unblocker if the others fail, Alan.


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

i had same problem last weekend we used a coat hanger to push up from underneath and a peice of long wire from inside with hot water and washing up liquid it took a while but worked good ours had rubbish in a bend were it goed round the chassis


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Backflush with a hose up the outlet-It worked for mine!


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Be careful using a plunger as some fittings are push fit and can come apart, I have a gadget called a drain snake which is a meter long flexible spring about 6mm in diameter with a pigtail on the working end, which will pass around trap seals and can be pushed back and forth to free a blockage. No home should be without one. Cost about £7 in Homebase.
In the MH we always use a sieve when emptying crud down the drains and we never have problems. This is a habit we started when tugging 20 odd years ago.
Noel


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Everyone for your advice and help. Managed to clear all the drains with plunger and Spanish Mr. Muscle!!!
Regards,
sennen523.


----------

